# How Have You Handled A Neighbor's Weeds?



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm beginning season two of a front yard renovation - took it to dirt last year, planted seed, and brought it back to a beautiful green. However, I have a neighbor who specializes in growing weeds in his yard and could care less. Every couple of weeks, some guy with a mower will tear through the front and back yards mowing and blowing in about 30 minutes. So my question is, how have you handled your neighbor's weeds? I'm tempted to spray Celsius and Prodiamine about three feet over from my grass into his yard just to keep things from spreading. You can see part of my lawn and a bit of his lawn in this picture. It extends about 30 feet from the fence to the road and is all weeds.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a similar problem with a neighbor. I use my spreader fill it with Scott's Weed and Feed. I walk the length of the property on the property line and purposely spread some on their lawn.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Whenever I am spraying for weeds, I always make sure to mix up a little extra just for the neighbors lawn on both sides of me. I will just spray 1-3 feet into their lawn to kill their weeds and create a barrier between my lawn and theirs. You can do it with Prodiamine too so you create even better weed protection.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're friendly with the them, you might offer to spray it.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Just be sure to use common sense if you do. Don't put anything down which will make good grass damaged.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is how I handled my neighbors weeds... Glyphosphate. He is too lazy to improve his lot with a yard.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I spray too:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Me too, and then I planted elite KBG there lol but that was on the far side, they have a rock driveway and the strip of land between I asked if I could take over.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I spray, but not glyphosate. I limit it to prodiamine, Celsius and occasionally MSMA as needed.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

I use a reel mower and my neighbors uses a riding. You can kinda see the difference  don't really have a weed problem.




JB


----------

